# Help me please Mysql Error Code 1



## mesela (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello 


```
cd /usr
portsnap fetch  extract
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server/
make install WITH_XCHARSET=all clean

c++: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1
mv -f .deps/sql_handler.Tpo .deps/sql_handler.Po
mv -f .deps/item_buff.Tpo .deps/item_buff.Po
mv -f .deps/item_sum.Tpo .deps/item_sum.Po
mv -f .deps/item_strfunc.Tpo .deps/item_strfunc.Po
mv -f .deps/item.Tpo .deps/item.Po
mv -f .deps/item_cmpfunc.Tpo .deps/item_cmpfunc.Po
mv -f .deps/item_func.Tpo .deps/item_func.Po
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you tried doing a `# make clean` _before_ starting the build? You need to make sure you're starting with a clean slate.

Can you also post the output of `# c++ --version`


----------



## mesela (Jan 25, 2011)

doing a clean install, but

[cmd=]rm -rf ports[/cmd]

[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server/[/cmd]
[cmd=]make install WITH_XCHARSET=all clean[/cmd]

What can I do please help me make the same mistake gave the above?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2011)

Do you even have a ports tree now? If not, recreate it with portsnap(8) again. Also make sure you do not have /etc/make.conf, or if you _do_ have it, that there's nothing in it causing you to use wrong compilers or bad compiler flags.

If all else fails, install the package (see databases/mysql50-server).


----------

